# Port Clinton



## Sdtactac (Sep 7, 2018)

So my cousin lives in Detroit and was going to meet me half way in the Port Clinton area for some fishing. Mind you he’s towing his boat down. I’m completely unfamiliar with fishing those waters. We were hoping to target perch and walleye. Any tips or advice would be really appreciated!


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Look for the cluster of boats on the water....Walleye... Perch it might be tad early?


----------



## Sdtactac (Sep 7, 2018)

Thanks


----------

